# Screen Wall Treatment.



## MichiganMan (Aug 4, 2008)

I have a media room not a dedicated theater. I see dedicated theaters have the entire front wall treated with linocustic or similar.

What type of treatment does a front wall typically receive? For example mid bass absorbers, mid/high absorbers, low bass absorber, diffusers? 

Can I treat my front wall with OC703? What style of treatment would be recommended?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Front walls are primarily treated the same as reflection panels. There can possibly be the desire/need to go a bit thicker sometimes if SBIR is an issue. Most likely, 2" 703 would be just fine.

Bryan


----------



## MichiganMan (Aug 4, 2008)

Bryan,

2" of OC703 flat against the wall verses 1" with a 1" air gap behind?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

For reflections, you can do 1" with a 1" gap. All depends on how much work you want to put into it and if you can get onesie, twosie quantities. Usually, 1" panels come in boxes of 12 and 2" in boxes of 6.

Bryan


----------



## MichiganMan (Aug 4, 2008)

bpape said:


> For reflections, you can do 1" with a 1" gap. All depends on how much work you want to put into it and if you can get onesie, twosie quantities. Usually, 1" panels come in boxes of 12 and 2" in boxes of 6.
> Bryan


Bryan,

Thanks, I just have one more question.

I would like to keep the depth of the panels ~3" I'm using 1x3 so techincally 2-1/2" thick. 

I could build panels with 1" OC703 and 1-1/2" air gap or 2" OC703 and 1/2" air gap.

Which one would be the better broadband absorber?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Use the 2". General rule of thumb is that you're past diminishing returns when the gap behind is more than the thickness of the absorbant material.

Bryan


----------



## MichiganMan (Aug 4, 2008)

And another Question.:blink:

I'm retro-fitting my front wall with DIY panels 1&2" OC703 with an air-gap. Are the frames required to form an air tight seal to the drywall/wall board behind? Is there a noticeable benefit? 

Anthony


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The frames are there purely for aesthetic reasons in that application. It simply allows you to stretch the cloth tightly and fasten it while still maintaining nice, crisp edges and not crushing the fiberglass.

Bryan


----------

